# misleading packaging



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

said hot cross buns on the pack, got them out - EVERY SINGLE ONE WAS COLD !!! 
:wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Aye!! :lol: and as for a BIG mac thats just lying


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

damn right, and their apple pies are rectangular :evil:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

ronin said:


> damn right, and their apple pies are rectangular :evil:


So why can't a Pie be rectangular ?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

ronin said:


> said hot cross buns on the pack, got them out - EVERY SINGLE ONE WAS COLD !!!
> :wink:


Were they 'one a penny' also, bet not! Bloody bakers, think we are all buttoned up the back! Tossers! :evil:

:wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

oh please don't start everyone off on the size of Wagon _Wheels_.... :roll:


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

and how come your big mac ,never looks like the one in the picture


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

when I bought my Milk Shake it just sat there 

And why is it called a double cheesebuger when there is only 1 slice of cheese?
Surely it should be a double burger cheese?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I bought one of these so calle 'refillable' gas lighters. After it ran out I put it on the stove and turned on the gas without lighting it. When I came back an hour later the bloody thing still didnt work, so I lit a match to have a ***.

The subsequent explosion demolished the kitchen and half the garden shed.

When I contacted the manufacturers and trading standards with respect to somem kind of compensation for this this I got absolutely no where :evil:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

R6B TT said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > damn right, and their apple pies are rectangular :evil:
> ...


coz desperate dan`s were circular


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Mrs B ordered a spotted dick in the pub last night....


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

lemon cheese,no cheese in it at all :?


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

ronin said:


> said hot cross buns on the pack, got them out - EVERY SINGLE ONE WAS COLD !!!
> :wink:


Same here, bought some crumpets.....all I got was some form of bready snack! 

Jim.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

As for getting a couple of Bloomers...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I bought a couple of hamburgers the other day and they couldn't even speak, never mind speak German.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

We had 'Jumbo Shrimps' yesterday. :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Two men came up to me in a shop yesterday (age early 30s :wink: ) when I was doing my food shopping and asked me 'where are burger erm you know buns are' too scared to say the word 'bap' :lol:

I politely said you mean baps with a smirk on my face - they laughed and went red with a bit of acknowledge where my humour lied. Misleading what they originally really wanted, it all came out horribly and embaressing wrong for them  :lol: ..poor souls :lol:. I was left chuckling to myself browsing at the rolls, BAPS, and bread


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Two men came up to me in a shop yesterday (age early 30s :wink: ) when I was doing my food shopping and asked me 'where are burger erm you know buns are' too scared to say the word 'bap' :lol:
> 
> I politely said you mean baps with a smirk on my face - they laughed and went red with a bit of acknowledge where my humour lied. Misleading what they originally really wanted, it all came out horribly and embaressing wrong for them  :lol: ..poor souls :lol:. I was left chuckling to myself browsing at the rolls, BAPS, and bread


You beat me to it Abi, I was desperately trying to think up a story about Baps. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hahahaha this was for real though and I was trying to act so confident and coy too by smirking and just not plain laughing  :lol: :wink: . They were two grown men acting like a pair of naughty school boys :-*


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

marshmellows

no soggy green grass to be seen at all :?

lion bars not made of lion
mars bar no far away planets there at all.
m&m do you open them and they start rapping i don't think so


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> marshmellows
> 
> no soggy green grass to be seen at all :?
> 
> ...


never heard a sound from a snickers bar either


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Walkers Crisps - Is there a Free car inside this pack ?

Of course there fucking isn't you can't fit a car in a Crisp Packet.

And if you did it would be dead easy to spot and win!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

COCKBURNS
dry reserve

poured it on just felt wet and sticky no burning effect


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> COCKBURNS
> dry reserve
> 
> poured it on just felt wet and sticky no burning effect


ROFLMAO [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ronin said:


> ROFLMAO [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]


Here too :lol: :lol: :lol: 
(reminds me of hubbys encounter with mouth wash)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Dani you naughty girl! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=jester.gif]
> ...


ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow OW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> ow ow ow ow ow ow ow ow OW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :lol:


ILSHMBH :lol: :lol: that was hubbys reaction :lol: :lol: 
He never used mouth wash since :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I went into a Bakers today and was looking at the lovely tasty cakes displayed beautifully infront of my eyes in the cabinet.

Before my eyes was 'spotted dick' in cake form! :wink: Why is it called spotted dick? I mean does it look like and . . . . . . . .....oh I won't go down that route and leave the rest to your imaginations  :wink:. Made me wonder though and think of this thread with a grin :-*


----------

